# I've started my stalkabout



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been wanting to do one the past couple of years and finally started on it yesterday. I have the shoulder frame put together but not yet glued. I still need to work on the head movement because it still looks up when I'm looking level. Overall I'm happy with the movement though. In the pictures I used a string to tie it around my waste which will be replaced with a belt. Next weekend I hope to start the shoulder/arms. Any advice/suggestions are welcome.



















And a short video of the head movement.
YouTube - Stalkabout costume


----------



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

that's a great idea to have head movement, it makes it more realistic, all the ones i've seen the head is stationary. what type of outfit will it have?


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

It will probably be a grim reaper. Something simple, a black cloak with a skeleton head.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Great job on the head movement.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Using a camera tripod mount is brilliant! I need to scope out some tag sales. Great job on that!

Eric


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

It works out good too in that you can adjust the "neck" height so anybody can wear the same helmet no matter their height. I got the tripod used on Amazon for $12 shipped.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Matthew, you're the man! Awesome job on making the head move. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

That's ingenious!!! Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's finished


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good!! I like the head movement. I've been wanting to make one of these since I first saw one. I've got my old backpack all ready to go - maybe next year. I'll be very interested in seeing how you progress.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Matthew, that is brilliant. I cant believe how people come up with such simple and yet so effective ideasall the time, god i just love this forum. I really do learn something great every time i log in here. Once again great job.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

even tho your wig head is faceing up, the mask can still be placed accordingly.
oh ya, awesome job!!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. And especially you halloweenbarb. I didn't even think of that. That will save me some time. If anybody is planing on building one of these I recommend having a second person measure the length from your helmet to the base of your head. I had to do it by myself and couldn't get an accurate measurement because I kept having to look up.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

matthewthemanparker said:


> Thanks guys. And especially you halloweenbarb. I didn't even think of that. That will save me some time. If anybody is planing on building one of these I recommend having a second person measure the length from your helmet to the base of your head. I had to do it by myself and couldn't get an accurate measurement because I kept having to look up.


Well if you can get a general measurement you then can make a linkage of two pieces of all thread. Then put a turnbuckle in the center using a tube and two nuts welded on. that would then give you (depending on the size of the turnbuckle) anywhere from 2-8 inches of adjust-ability. Thats what I plan on doing atleast, just thought I would share.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a good idea biggie. I just used some flat stock and kept cutting it down inch by inch.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

thats really good, oooh a man in a hard hat


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice idea on the tripod, I think I may try this in the very near future!!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

It's really fairly simple. The only hard part is adjusting the head so it has the right viewing angle.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

You have to keep showing us pictures of your progress. My husband is dying to make one!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I used the tripod on mine and it worked very well.
A tip from me to you.Either have a friend OR a place to hang that thing because taking it on and off to use the restroom is a PITA when you are alone.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey inspctor gadget, that is going to be a cool costume, can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I'm going to build a stand for it. I might place it out in the yard the week of Halloween so people will think it is just a static prop. Then on Halloween night I will be able to stand still until they walk up to me and surprise them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love it, the element of surprise.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

matthewthemanparker said:


> i think i'm going to build a stand for it. I might place it out in the yard the week of halloween so people will think it is just a static prop. Then on halloween night i will be able to stand still until they walk up to me and surprise them.


thats what i did.....


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

skullboy said:


> thats what i did.....


Same here. Scared more adults than kids. Never thought of a hard hat. I used a bike helmet, and it sucks. I'm modding my shoulders right now with chicken wire and light padding to rid that box look. arms are simple. I just tied them on at the shoulder joint with wire. Good loose easy moving joint. Be careful of the length of the top part of the arm (humerus). When you are going to pick up yur arms, this will be your limiting factor in elbow height. I had a T at the elbow that I used as my handles. Same easy wire joint there too. Also used the little tripod for the head movement. Be sure that hat will do the job on the movement. After you add the drapes and mask, you gotta move alot of weight with your head. 



















Hope this helps.


----------



## coclar (Aug 25, 2009)

*Exchanging costumes*

Hi everybody..
*I am sure that all of us are already thinking about the costume we are going to wear next Halloween..But with this economy, is kind of difficult to buy new costumes...So ..
why not barter our old costumes and get new ones ..for free, just exchanging..what do you think?*


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Sikntwizted, I've already found out mine is going to be too heavy with the arms I had built. I was feeling really uncomfortable after only about 10 minutes of testing. I am trying to get moving fingers using flexible tubing and string and tried too big of pvc for the arms. This weekend I'm going to try some plastic gutter downspouts that I have laying around and see if I can get that to work. How long did you make your humerus as I am still trying to decide.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't find any of my 6 tape measures. What kind of crap is that? Anyway, I can add actual length when I find one. They are roughly long enough so that when the upper arm is parallel to the ground, my hands are out as far as I can reach. I wanted to be able to raise the arms over everybody. Being I'm 6'3", that's not hard to do. If you don't always want to show off your wingspan, you can use a longer upper. I think moving fingers would be sweet. Just haven't seen many with them. BTW, did I mention that I LOVE this type of costume. Oh, and a side note, If you ever plan on using it inside you should check the height. Mine's 1/2" from the ceiling when I have my shoes on. Just FYI.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like a great start!
A couple of things I found out from mine: Use a couple of eyebolts linked together for your arm linkages. I used braided wire for mine and halfway through the night they broke (especially at the shoulder joint). I switched to linked 3/8" eyebolts at the shoulder and elbow joints and havn't had a problem since. 
Also, I had to use a helmet with a strap to get the most movement out of mine (both turning and nodding). I had tried the bike helmet route and had to go with an open face helmet.








Lastly, get a good belt on your back pack. Mine weighs around 15-20 pounds, which doesn't sound like much until you wear it continually all night. The belt can take all the weight off your shoulders and head and distribute it over your hips.

Can't wait to see how you're coming along with this project. Be sure to post more pics!!!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my problems is I'm only 5'4" to start with so I'm having to make the costume pretty tall so I can actually look down on everybody. Adding only a foot would make me about an average tall person so I have to go for at least 2 feet. I don't plan on wearing it inside so I think I should be ok.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

OK, I finally got to do a little more work on it this weekend. I've been out of town and then an oak tree limb fell through the roof of my workshop so I've gotten a little behind. I've cut out the stand for it but haven't glued it yet, finished the arms/shoulders, got a pair of skeleton gloves, and adjusted the head movement a little. I tried getting movement on the fingers and succeeded for about five minutes until the string was sheered off because of the angles it was having to be routed through. I might have to wait until next year to get them moving as they are trying my patience right now.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like the sharp ends on the arms are cutting the lines. Have you thought about taking some of that black tubing and using that as a conduit around those areas to prevent the sharp parts from cutting the line? You might want to put some white duct tape on the end part of the hand for that sharp part. I hope that helps.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking good man. That shoulder joint should give you plenty of movement. Nice use of gutter pipe. Are the fingers just pvc pipe, or something softer?


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Dionicia, the lines are run from the fingers, through the arm, and down the pvc pipe closest to the hand through a "T" joint. The line comes out of the pvc through holes I drilled that lined up with my fingers. I then tied the ends to key rings. I would grab the pvc closest to the elbow and the key rings would line up with my fingers, making it easy to feel them with out seeing. The line is being cut where the string is coming through the pvc.

Sikntwizted, the fingers are some flexible irrigation pipe I bought at Lowes. The gutter pipe is fairly light and I like the room inside if I do run line through for the fingers. Plus, I already had it lying around.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Damn! great job so far, can wait to see the finished product.

U sir, are full of win.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, I've got the shoulder pads complete. I need to get some velcro for the wig head as you can see in the video it is not secured yet. I don't know if this is the mask I will be using, it is just one I had laying around. The tubes hanging down from the mask is a little pump you fill with blood so that it flows down over the face of the mask. I haven't tested it to see how it looks. Other than the velcro I think I'm pretty much done with the structure of the costume. Now I have to find someone that can help me get some clothes on this reaper.







































YouTube - Stalkabout costume 2


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

That's looking great!! I like the range of movement and the joints you've designed function realistically. The head movement is great too. My only comment would be the overall proportions. For the width of the shoulders and length of arms the head and hands need to be much bigger. I would ditch the wig head/mask and go for one of those giant foam skulls you can find around - they're about 2' tall and would look just about perfect on your body frame. The hands too should be bigger - I know you put a fair bit of work into the articulated hand and it looks like it would work perfectly - could you use those as a mock-up and scale the measurements up to make a larger version? Overall I really do think it looks great!! Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Liking the range of motion. The "nod" is always a good feature. Did you ever get that pinched finger line thing fixed? On the robe, just remember to have a piece of thin material that you can see through in front of your face. Some people use a small piece. I had a large V that ran down as a 6" strip. Looked like part of the design. The $3000 ones have a skull "pendant" that has the fabric as the eye sockets. My grandma made mine after she told me I was crazy and I cut the fabric and pinned it up. (She was actually impressed that I was able to do that with no help or a pattern).


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Ever think of using airplane cable for the fingers??? 
1/16 is strong and light










-PB


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

Killer job on the framework and genius Idea on the pivot point on the head. I finished my stalk about last week after working out the bugs on the l.e.d.'s for the eyes and some extra speakers to make my voice changer loud. A soft backpack wasn't the right decision so I found an old army alice pack for dirt cheap at a military surplus store. It comes with a waist strap for added comfort.

One of the things I ran into on completion was mainly weight distribution. Depending on the extra weight from your costume and arms you may have to put extra weight at the bottom to counterbalance the sway effect up top. I went with a deluxe sized mask and used expanding foam to fill in the spaces in the mask. For hands I used the deluxe reacher arms and binded the joints with rubber hose making the arms free flowing. I bought a typical reaper robe slit the sides and tied in black bed sheets to add extra room. The robe came with a mesh vail that I used to velcro over a hole I cut in the front so I could see. Looks great so far... You'll have to post the final product.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Sadly, I haven't been able to work on it lately. My wife took a line drive to the face during a softball game while pitching and shattered her eye socket. I don't know if I will finish it this year or not. I really don't care at this point as all of my time is going to the wife's recovery right now. I would love to see some pictures of yours Bill.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh man. What an awful thing to happen. My sympathy to you and your wife. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahh man... Sorry to hear that and we all hope she has a speedy and pain free as can be recovery... Thats really too bad. You were at the fun part of the project where you really start to see it come to life. I cant wait to post some pictures. I've been sent out to another project in PA but will be back in VA a week before halloween to take some pics and showcase it at a couple of haunts and down the Virginia Beach Boardwalk.


----------



## Twisted and depraved (Oct 1, 2009)

I had also wanted to make on for some time now too. Are you also going to be wearing stilts?


----------



## Twisted and depraved (Oct 1, 2009)

Oops, sorry. I thought I was on page 1.


----------



## cptorrez (Oct 24, 2009)

OK I AM DONE WITH THE FRAME...BUT HOW THE HECK DO i DO THE COSTUME PART. i AM DOWN TO THE WIRE AND i AM LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Do you have any fabric? 6 yards will make a great cloak.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

cptorrez said:


> OK I AM DONE WITH THE FRAME...BUT HOW THE HECK DO i DO THE COSTUME PART. i AM DOWN TO THE WIRE AND i AM LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Lots of fabric and sewing time. Be sure that you have a design that incorperates a material that you can see though (Thin, low thread count) in front of your face. Mine has a large V in the front that I can see as long as it's not completely dark. But, nobody can see me.


----------



## cptorrez (Oct 24, 2009)

i went to joan's and got some fabric 5.5yrds.... its all they had...i just have no clue how to make it


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Free Cloak Patterns - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

This site might help. The Harry Potter one might do.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

basically, wing it. I halfway measured and cut long parts for the arms that you sew into tubes. Widen it out on one end where it attaches to the main part. I measured height, and approx width and cut half for the back, and a front half. I then cut out the design for the semi-transparent fabric, and cut it out of the front half. Then, alot of sewing. Leave alot extra on your measurements because it will come in handy in the end.


----------



## cptorrez (Oct 24, 2009)

ill look at that site...i just bought a pattern online and 41 pages later i am even more lost...i may just scrap this whole thing and give up...i hate that...urrrrrrrrrrg


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Dont give up, ignore the long drawn out instructions and focus on the pictures. Sometimes, that's the best way to attack a pattern. I just had to do that with a Matrix jacket my sister wanted for her costume out of Brocade. Jeez I hate that stuff.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

sikntwizted said:


> basically, wing it. I halfway measured and cut long parts for the arms that you sew into tubes. Widen it out on one end where it attaches to the main part. I measured height, and approx width and cut half for the back, and a front half. I then cut out the design for the semi-transparent fabric, and cut it out of the front half. Then, alot of sewing. Leave alot extra on your measurements because it will come in handy in the end.


I agree. This is a great way to whip together a costume.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

If you can't sew, try using hot glue as a quick fix. I've never tried it but I've heard it works really well.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to some long hours by my mom I think my costume will be done by Halloween. Here is a picture taken when I was doing a test fit. The sleeves will have tattered cloth hanging from the bottom to cover my arms and a more shear fabric will be sewn in where you can see my head in the middle of the chest. I know the mask looks too small for the body but it all I have to work with this year so decided to add some red LEDs to the eyes to make it better. I'm also going to have some type of belt around the waist so the costume doesn't look so square.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Grats on a good build bro. Now, go scare the snot out of some tot'ers. Hope the wife's ok.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, the wife is doing good. Surgery went well. She had to have some titanium implanted but it is healing nicely.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, the night went very well. I scared many TOTers. We didn't get any good video of the costume while scaring, it was too dark. But, here is a little video we tried to get. It starts off really dark but you can kind of see it by the end of the video.

YouTube - costume


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Not bad man. Looks like you have better head movement than me.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

matthewthemanparker said:


> Thanks, the wife is doing good. Surgery went well. She had to have some titanium implanted but it is healing nicely.


Man, must have been one hell of a blow out. Glad she's good.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I've had a couple of people ask about the connection of the helmet to the base of the grim reaper head. I have a couple of pictures I took before Halloween but right now the costume is buried in the attic so I won't be able to add any more. Basically all I did was take a camera tripod and removed the legs. I loosened all of the pivot joints on the tripod so they would move freely. I then took the removable part of the tripod that usually screws into the camera and screwed it into some wood. Basically any flat, light material will do. I then hot glued velcro to the top of the wood and bottom of my wig head to keep it in place. I then attached a hinge to the front of the wood and the bill of my hard hat. I connected the two hinges using some steel flat bar. Steel might have been an overkill but you will need to use some type of material that will not flex when you move your head from side to side. Make sure however you attach the hinges to the flat bar that it is a strong attachment. Again, you don't want any flexing or movement. I ended up welding mine but a few small bolts will probably work. Determining the length of the steel flat bar is the toughest part. I started out long and just kept cutting an inch or so off at a time, test fitting it in between each cut. Someone earlier in this thread recommended using a turnbuckle. I think this would be a great alternative as the more adjust-ability, the more people that can wear it. My setup ended up being front heavy so I had to add some counterweight to the back of the wooden base to keep from straining my neck all night. Hope this helps and if not feel free to ask more questions and I will try to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I finally bought a heat gun this year and was able to bend the pvc shoulders down a little so he looked more natural.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking good. Any video of you wearing it this year?


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great idea with the arms as well. They seem to move freely.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a little video of the costume in action. Sadly, the camera that was aimed at the section of the yard I was mostly in was accidentally unplugged by ToTers walking where they shouldn't have. You can see it in the background at 1:25 in the video and the best shot is at 1:36.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Dude, that was awesome. I may have to try something like that!!! Too cool!!! The arms looked so cool the way they extended out. Very free movement.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Great Costume, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I did some more work this weekend on my costume. I've gotten it now where the whole forearm will rotate. I think this effect will help him not appear so stiff looking while walking. Also, I am again working on getting the fingers to move. I am using braided wire instead of string. This should fix the whole shearing problem but the fingers are not getting the movement I was hoping for. I think it will be enough to surprise people when they want to shake my hand and feel some finger movement though. Next up, a new slightly larger head. I have a mask coming and will post pictures when I have it mounted. Time is ticking!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Picture of the new head next to a Walgreen skeleton for scale.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mathew, that is a very intiminating costume. a lot of work for sure went into that costume


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

This has really got me going on building one of these for next year. Gunna have to start sometime soon in order to get it done though.


----------

